# April, Vegas, Thomas



## GG-1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Aloha

As some know I volunteer at the Nevada Southern Railway Museum. In April, second and third week, 14-15-21-22, we are having a visit from Thomas the train and Sir Topin Hat. Considering the expected crowds, the Museum can use all the volunteer hepl they can get. So if you are thinking, Planing a visit to Las Vegas, Nevada Please go to This Page and see if you can/want to help and if this might be something you would enjoy

Mahalo


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 13, 2012)

I would, if the Desert Wind ran to LV! :angry:


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 14, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I would, if the Desert Wind ran to LV! :angry:


But you can get here on an Amtrak ticket. Although the last few hours wont have tracks under you for the last leg from the South West Chief. But the "Amtrak" station in LV leaves a lot to be desired! Not even suitable for the station thread..

Aloha


----------



## hessjm (Apr 16, 2012)

The first weekend is done! Two 10.5 hour days and 23 runs as coach attendants. Now five days off for r & r here in Vegas and we do it all over again next weekend!


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Aloha

I have just created my Thomas Gallery Here is the First picture in it.







The three stooges! :wub: :lol: :help:  :giggle:


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 18, 2012)

That's so cute! I bet the kids loved it.


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorcha said:


> That's so cute! I bet the kids loved it.


Aloha

Yes, the Kids enjoyed it, no matter how you define the age of the kids.

BTW: there are two more days of trips with Thomas and we can still use more Volunteers. If you can come, the Link above will give you information about the event, but just show up at the volunteer booth on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## jis (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you know that the builder and maintainer of most (if not all) of the Thomas Steam Engine in circulation in the US, is Strasburg Rail Road in Lancaster County PA?

See http://www.rrmuseumpa.org/about/thomas.shtml


----------



## GG-1 (May 4, 2012)

Aloha

The totals are in. We had a total just over 10,000 visit Thomas over the 4 Days in April.


----------

